# Define Discharge



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I came across this local city's code of municipal ordinances. The below states:



> Sec. 13-6. Firearms, pellet guns.
> (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to discharge any gun, pistol, rifle or firearm of any type, air rifle, air pistol, or other pellet gun within the city, except a police officer or other law enforcement officer in the performance of his duty, when used in the defense of person or property or pursuant to lawful directions of law enforcement officers.
> (b) Upon violation of the provisions of subsection (a) of this section, the gun, pistol, rifle or other firearm, air rifle, air pistol, or other pellet gun, with reference to which the defendant shall have been convicted, shall be confiscated and shall be ordered disposed of by the presiding judge at the trial, as provided by the General Statutes of North Carolina.
> (Code 1974, § 15-6)


I know North Carolina is a open carry state. My question is, do they use the term "discharge" meaning to have a gun not concealed anywhere on a persons, even with the gun being in a holster. Or do they use the term to mean actually drawing your weapon from a normal carry position or a holster with intent to cause a confrontation or cause bodily harm?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

In this context, "discharge" simply means to fire. Basically, they're saying it's illegal to fire a gun in the city, except in self-defense.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

this definatition of discharge means you pull the trigger and something comes out of the barrel.


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> this definatition of discharge means you pull the trigger and something comes out of the barrel.


And an AD could even include where something comes out of the barrel even if you didn't pull the trigger!


----------

